# utility fridge



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have this fridge that was used to keep meat/wild game in. it works good just not big enough for me. the bottom shelf is missing i put a piece of plywood in for the shelf. you could buy a replacement if you so desired to. sorry plywood not included. its a 15cubic size fridge
price is $60
i live in roy


----------

